# Installing Tel Tru Temp Gauge



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jun 18, 2020)

I recently purchased two Tel Tru gauges and my smoker already has a 1/2" NPT set up for it so i just easily can thread the gauge and be done with it but trying to center it is a but challenging so should I try and get it just about right and then use that serrated kind of not to help tighten it? I'll leave a picture below to show..the left side door gauge threaded with ease but the right side not so much and i cleaned out the threads too.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jun 18, 2020)

The one side threaded in a bit more as opposed to the other side which didn't thread in all the way but still secure and I have 4 inch stem which that line on the stem itself is exposed in the cook chamber so it should still read temperature properly.


----------



## mrsmoklestein (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, Use the existing nut that's on it as a jam nut. Align it about correctly and go behind there with a little crescent wrench or a vise grips. The serrations (from what I can see) are actually made to hold a spanner wrench but very rarely do guys have them in their toolbox....vise grips will be alright.  It's never going to be perfect per-se as the jam nut will turn it slightly.

As far as the sticky threads try a little wire brush with some laquer thinner, if that doesn't work you need a 1/2-14 pipe tap to clean them out. Run it in until it bottoms out, then back it out. You should not need tapping fluid or oil for just cleaning out some existing threads. Some guys might also tell you that you need a tap handle for that which is bs for just one hole. The ends of most taps are a square.....thread the tap until you feel resistance, latch a visegrips on it , and that'll work just fine.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 18, 2020)

I like a slightly loose thermometer, and here is why.....  it's an old race car driver tip.  They would align all their gauges  so the important number is at 12:00.  One quick glance and if all the needles are pointing straight up it means everything is A-Ok.  So, for me I spin my thermometer for example so that 275° is straight up.  I can look out a window and although I can't read the number I can see the needle and know I'm good.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 18, 2020)

That's a lock nut made to go on the inside of a curved surface . If the part you're threading into is to long to use the lock nut on the inside , you might be able to snug it from the outside  , but with the threads going in the same direction it might come loose pretty easy . If the lock nut is on the inside , the threading is opposite .
You may know this already , but the nut closest to the dial is for adjustment only .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 18, 2020)

Everyone has you covered on install. I have a pair of the glow in the dark on my offset. Love them


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the great info! So should that big nut be snug up against the lid of my smoker ? I have it threaded in but it stop threading to a certain point and the stem is mostly in the chamber and the gauge is solid and tight. Is that nut suppose to be right up against the lid ?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 18, 2020)

On the inside yes . If its tight and you like it. I'd say your good


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jun 18, 2020)

It looks like the stem is only exposed from the inside and I can't thread that nut on because there isn't enough length to to able to do so . so I just tightened from the outside and used that nut to snug it from the outside.  It turns freely for a few turns then it tightens and won't  thread any more .


----------

